

Plurchase (YC S09): Meet you at the virtual mall - tomsaffell
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/meet-you-at-the-virtual-mall/article1339010/

======
bk
To the Plurchase founders:

It would be really nice if you could break down or explain how you got this
press. A lot of people build products but have no idea how to work the PR
angle, particularly with the traditional press.

~~~
catch23
Honestly, I don't know how we got this press either... and I'm one of the
founders. We haven't really tried hard yet either. I'm pretty sure we could
get more if we tried.

